# My Little Puppy Poppy is 15 Weeks Old!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well it's been a couple of weeks since my last post so thought I'd share some photos from the last couple of weeks.

Poppy is now 15 weeks and growing fur and body by the day!

She is just gorgeous and still getting on so well, she really is such an amazing addition to our lives.

We are off to Great Yarmouth/Caister Beach for our first 'doggie' weekend, lots of walks and play time by the beach and hopefully Poppy can dig to her hearts content in the sand as she is getting told off every day here for digging in the garden!

So I'll be taking lots of photos at the weekend so will post next week!

Here are a few from the past coiple of weeks...

Mummy, I can't believe you have tied my hair up!









Look how cute I am...









Carpet sample, yes please!









and finally...









Have a nice weekend everyone,

Annie and Poppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous, enjoy Caister/Gt Yarmouth beach, I know it well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute! wish I could have a cuddle


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pics Annie and of course the star of the pics Poppy...

Have a lovely doggy weekend and I will look forward to seeing lots of pics next week of Poppys adventure xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thats lovely. My Millie is a great digger on the beach and alas in the garden too.

Does Poppy dig a whole in the sand and then lie down in it to cool off?


----------

